# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  مشکل با نصب پک

## capitan_nemesis

با سلام
من نود رو نصب کردم و میخواستم node_modules رو نصب کنم ولی اررور داد
SyntaxError: Invalid or unexpected token
نمیدونم چکار کنم ؟؟؟؟
باید نود رو از اول پاک کنم دوباره نصب کنم ؟؟؟؟
قبلا روی لینوکس نصب کردم مشکل نبود روی ویندوز مشکل برام بوجود اورد
ممنون

----------


## capitan_nemesis

یه سایت فارسی آموزش هم میخوام که کامل توضیح داده باشه 
خوندنی باشه مثل w3schools

----------


## plague

توضیح بده چجوری نصب کردی ... چه دستوری زدی ؟ 
این اررور میگه مشکل سینتکس داری یعنی یه کد رو اشتباه نوشتی ... احتمالا تو package.json اشتباه تایپی داری

----------


## capitan_nemesis

> توضیح بده چجوری نصب کردی ... چه دستوری زدی ؟ 
> این اررور میگه مشکل سینتکس داری یعنی یه کد رو اشتباه نوشتی ... احتمالا تو package.json اشتباه تایپی داری


خیلی کار جالبی کردم فکر کنم اشتباه نصب کرده بودم ولی درست شد 
یه آموزش خوب هم باشه دیگه عالی
این امنیت هم کامل بگه و خوندن از سمت یوزر 
مثلا یه اسمی بگیره از سمت یوز بعد چاپ کنه

----------

